# On The Mat: Topic 13- Maneuvering (Part 2) Now Online!



## True2Kenpo (Oct 28, 2004)

Fellow Martial Artists,

I would like to post the release of the new OTM 13! This clip we take our initial foot maneuver sequence and find the positions within the techniques. There are many other examples, so enjoy the search...

Hope you enjoy!

http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/files/On_the_Mat_Session_0013_Maneuvers_Part_2.wmv

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE


----------

